# Metallic buzzing noise center console with video



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

*CORRECTION* Noise is not coming form the center console. Its actually coming from the glove box area. To get better sound quality go to youtube and set the settings on video to 480p. The buzzing metallic noise comes in at 27 seconds of the video. The noise is coming from my glove box area. I took everything out of the glove box to make sure it wasnt a loose item i had in there that was causing this. At around 1500 rpms the metallic buzzing noise is only noticeable when i begin acceleration. After i get into higher mph it seems to be less noticeable because of my exhaust. It does not happen when i am idle. Anyone have any ideas what it could be?


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone? I know someone has heard this buzzing noise before.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Not to say this is the issue however:

There is an issue with the BCM wiring harness chafing against the glovebox brace bracket behind the glove box. What's been known to happen:

The harness is resting against the sharp end of the bracket and from vibrations the harness is chafing and eventually the wires become exposed and make contact with the metal bracket causing BCM issues. 

The glove box needs removed. The bracket runs parallel to the glove box. The wiring harness can be seen to the upper right. Chances are on most cars this harness is resting on this bracket.

Fix: There is a fender bracket that runs vertical to the fender to the extreme right of the glovebox opening. Zip tie (you'll need a long zip tie) the harness to that bracket to get it off the glovebox bracket. Or.... you can add pipe insulation around the harness. 

Could be your harness is wearing through and you can hear static emitting from the BCM as a result of this. The BCM and wiring harness is the only thing behind the glovebox.

If you find this is the issue and your wiring is exposed, and depending on how bad it is you'll either need to solder the connections back and re-tape well making sure no moisture is allowed to get into the area or if its really bad replace the harness.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Not sure if this is it, but did you check the cabin screen? Mine made a clank sound - like from the back of the dash. At first it was like yours - then it would even do it if I just shut the doors. Problem is the wax around the screen comes off, which insulates the screen and seats it.

It took me two months to find it.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

*UPDATE* I took off the glove box yesterday while my car was idle. I stuck my head underneath the glove box i could hear the noise. So even in idle it makes noise but when i hit the gas it gets louder. It seems to be coming from deep inside the glove box. It almost sounds like its coming from just underneath the dash that sits over the glove box. Something sounds loose or rubbing. Im going to take a second look today and see if i can find this BCM wiring harness.

@ GTO Judge: is there a picture of this bcm wiring harness floating around here in the forums. i coulnt seem to find one. This would help me alot.

@Mike_V: Whats is a cabin screen and where is it located?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

It's kind of like a cabin air filter, but it's just a screen. It's on the outside cowl right where you're hearing the sound.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Also, here's a link to the JHP door lock install, which shows the BCM. http://www.jhp.com.au/manuals/GTO-Door-Lock-Instructions-edited-web-version.pdf


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You are describing the BCM location. Could be the unit is loose and upon acceleration it vibrates? Could be an internal thing with the BCM itself? The diagram Mike provided shows the black cloth tape cable on the right side of the BCM in the diagram. Look in your glove box cavity the cable is on the right hand side its the only cable there. Look to see if its resting on any brackets. If it is elevate it off of it.

With the car idling you can hear the noise? Put a long handled screw driver or awl to the BCM itself and place your ear on the handle and listen for the noise. If it is the BCM then you found it.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

So i finally figured out what was making that metallic buzzing noise. I tapped it with my finger and it made the exact same noise im describing. Seems like it mite be loose? Its very difficult to get my hand in there. I managed to get my left hand and feel around but thats about it. Its marked with a red arrow in the picture. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looks like a vacuum module. Follow the line to where it goes. Could be for the HVAC?


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Looks like a vacuum module. Follow the line to where it goes. Could be for the HVAC?


The line goes behind the center dash console. It looks like it goes somewhere behind the ac controls. I couldnt find any exact pics of a vacuum module for gto.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It may be the vacuum line that operates the HVAC control. In the "olden" days they worked on cables, now a days they operate on vacuum. This may be the module for it.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> It may be the vacuum line that operates the HVAC control. In the "olden" days they worked on cables, now a days they operate on vacuum. This may be the module for it.


Ok. Im trying to look for this part under hvac oem parts but i cant seem to find it. Im so close but yet so far:confused


----------



## MIDNIGHTRACER8486 (Jul 26, 2010)

omg finally i found answers to that damn noise yall are awesome.


----------



## MIDNIGHTRACER8486 (Jul 26, 2010)

got another question here does anybody know about the w40 vins im tryn to figure out where mine stands inline with the rest?


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

MIDNIGHTRACER8486 said:


> omg finally i found answers to that damn noise yall are awesome.


Do you have the same noise as i do? If so do you know what that part is called?


----------

